# I don't know what to do anymore



## Wanderer (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm at my wit's end. I've had IBS and a fecal odor for nearly 5 years now. It caused me to quit my job and drop out of highschool back when it started. I first noticed it because people were making comments about it, some from a distance and others right to my face. I smell it, my friends smell it, my brother smells it, the only people that can't seem it are my parents and doctors. I've told the two Gastros that I've seen about it and neither one ever really did anything about it. The first one said he didn't notice and it left it at that. The second never said whether or not he could, the only thing he gave me to try was to put some zinc oxide ointment around the anus. That did NOTHING, if anything it carried the smell more. When I saw him last week he said he felt he couldn't do anything for me and I should see a psych to learn to live with it.I would appreciate any ideas as to how to treat the odor.


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

hi mateIn a similar boat to you. Not sure if is FBO or LG. I'd suggest going to those boards specifically for lots of tips around it. I've been mostly on and off these boards for years (mostly off truth be told) and while there is no one-stop shop cure for everyone, different people have been able to cure or significantly reduce their symptoms. A couple of tips i've reads recently areLaundry freshners sheets- apparently keep these about you may reduce the amount of odour that escapes or lessen it. Haven't tried yet but sounds sensible.Exercise - this helps for all sorts of reasonsDiet - the most important one, not sure if your gastro's have sent you for tests but the lactose/fructose ones (i think they are hydrogen breath ones) seem to be quite common. If you get a positive on this then eliminating them from your diet can help. Alternatively you can try the old process of elimination of certain food type from your diet. and now there is a FODMOD (or something like that) diet that seems to be popular. Admittedly none of these have worked for me but its been around 5 years since I last kept them going for more than a month or two so will be trying again soon. Stress - laughable paradox here. Your condition makes you stressed and stress worsens your condition. It seems like you are screwed both ways... I got no magic cure for you on this one, possibly the theory of gradually facing your fears may build up your resistance to others so that it stress you out less. This method can take years so open to all other suggestions.Research - Some people have found that reviewing the info on here and then presenting this to the gastros has helped them get sent for the right tests for the correct diagnosis. Some have even been given helpful treatment due to this. Distractions - I don't know whether you have any hobbies (preferably outdoors or not communal) but this may help with the stress. Whatever you do good luck.


----------

